# The Navvy



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Brought the Navvy out of mothballs today:-



I'd forgotten how good it felt!

:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

How o;d is that Mike ? Fit nicely on my wrist - must look out for one...

mike


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hey

that's far too nice a watch to be mothballed no matter how many you have :biggrin:

deano


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

According to this advert on the bay, they were on sale in the 70's. I had an early one, sold it, missed it, then took forever to find another one in decent condition. Most of them are well battered, the outer bezel rings are unreadable or missing. The prices vary dramatically depending on the condition. If I wear it too much, it could end up like my old one:_


----------



## sswdealers (Aug 16, 2016)

tixntox said:


> According to this advert on the bay, they were on sale in the 70's. I had an early one, sold it, missed it, then took forever to find another one in decent condition. Most of them are well battered, the outer bezel rings are unreadable or missing. The prices vary dramatically depending on the condition. If I wear it too much, it could end up like my old one:_


 is this can be restored.... the case seems totally damaged in top


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

sswdealers said:


> is this can be restored.... the case seems totally damaged in top


 That one was restored with a bit of artistic license :-



years ago and has since been sold. I actually have a spare case for mine too!

Can't beat being prepared you know!


----------



## sswdealers (Aug 16, 2016)

tixntox said:


> That one was restored with a bit of artistic license :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Excellent work. ya its lucky you have a spare case otherwise its not possible to restore the exact watch without adding spares into it.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

tixntox said:


> That one was restored with a bit of artistic license :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Quite a looker.


----------



## Akhila Bale (Sep 19, 2016)

After being replaced now its looking good otherwise case was totally damaged on top ,Great work.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

The "after" shot is the original case! Most of the damage was on the bezel. They are like rocking horse manure to source these days.

Mike


----------



## bobbee (Aug 28, 2016)

Beautiful watch tixntox, it's hard to leave Tissots in the box!

I don't have a Navigator, but I have these three, a 1979 PR516 Quartz, a 1967 PR516 Seastar diver, and a 1972 Seastar Seven.

All are equally loved, but I wear the quartz almost weekly.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Very nice it is too


----------



## ramrod (Nov 4, 2016)

i don't know if tissot ever made an ugly watch. they have a great designon the PR-516. i have two of them and a bunch of seastars. just beautiful.

i've not seen a navigator. that is an awesome looking piece.


----------

